# Menadzer plikow ala krusader(total commander)?

## gotrek

Witam, poszukuje programu ktory zastapil by krusadera,najlepiej pod gtk1/2 ale moze byc tez pod qt byle bez duzych zaleznosci. Przebrnalem juz przez workera i gentoo ale nie spelniają moich oczekiwan i daleko im do krusader. Jesli ktos zna jakis porzadny menadzer niech sie podzieli widza bo cholernie potrzebuje czegos takiego:)

----------

## faktor4u

Polecam emelfm2 - bardzo konfigurowalna aplikacja oparta na gtk2. Jedyne wady to brak polskiego języka i wykrzaczanie się czasem (bardzo rzadko).

----------

## BeteNoire

Wysiliłbyś się trochę :/

http://www.linuxsoft.cz/pl/

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

----------

## totencham

Beesoft Commander:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jest on wzorowany na kultowym już programie Norton Commander.
> 
> Program napisany jest w języku C++ z użyciem biblioteki Qt firmy Trolletech.
> ...

 

Niestety, nie znalazłem go w portage.

----------

## spiker

dobry jest tez gentoo  :Smile:  oczywiście file manager ( [url]http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/ [/url]) -oarty na gtk1 :/

----------

## spiker

zduplikował się post:/

----------

## Insenic

Spróbuj Tux COmmandera. Nie ma go w portage, ale binarkę znajdziesz na SourceForge...

----------

## milu

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Beesoft Commander:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Jest on wzorowany na kultowym już programie Norton Commander.
> ...

 

Ebuild do ściągnięcia.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ciekawie się prezentuje ten BSC. Niestety jest mocno niedopracowany. Przede wszystkim ma mało funkcji w porównaniu z takim np. Krusaderem. Nie jest spolszczony. Poza tym dotknął go problem podobny do tego, który opisałem tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424321.html .

A BSC wygląda tak: http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bsc0qh.jpg

----------

## nbvcxz

czytając newsy linux.pl widzę, że autor często aktualizuje BSC (teraz to w zasadzie alfa) zaczyna on mi się podobać i ma szansę być jednym z najlepszych dwupanelowców

thx za ebuild

----------

## psycepa

XNC, nie wiem czy to qt czy gtk, w zasadzie mi to rybka, uzywam z powodzeniem na zmiane z mc  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Poza tym dotknął go problem podobny do tego, który opisałem tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424321.html

 ten problem, to problem Twojej konfiguracji, a nie bsc... ehhhh.

PS. maly update pliku desktop dla mila przygotowalem.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

Tuxcommander jest niezly tyle ze nie jest az tak rozbudowany jak Krusader (brak obslugi ftp archiwow), od dawna nie ma nowej wersji a ebuilda nie doczeka sie chyba nigdy (Kylix)

Beesoft commander ma sie coraz lepiej, kolejne wersje pojawiaja sie w odstepach kilku dni - zapowiada sie niezly program.

I dla mnie nie ma lepszego file managera od Gentoo, tyle ze trzeba sie przyzwyczaic...  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. maly update pliku desktop dla mila przygotowalem.

 

Thx, zaaplikowany i wisi już nowy  :Wink: 

A co do bsc wersja rozwojowa i to mocno w tej chwili i z tego co wiem nowości pojawiają się w każdym tygodniu   :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Tuxcommander jest niezly tyle ze nie jest az tak rozbudowany jak Krusader (brak obslugi ftp archiwow), od dawna nie ma nowej wersji a ebuilda nie doczeka sie chyba nigdy (Kylix)

 a o ebuildach do binarek nie slyszales?  :Wink: 

:: edit ::

wiedzialem, ze nazwe kojarze:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33478

nie samym google'em czlowiek zyje  :Wink: 

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> a o ebuildach do binarek nie slyszales? 
> 
> :: edit ::
> 
> wiedzialem, ze nazwe kojarze:
> ...

 

Chodzilo mi o Portage - poczytaj komentarze w linku ktory dales  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   a o ebuildach do binarek nie slyszales? 
> 
> :: edit ::
> 
> wiedzialem, ze nazwe kojarze:
> ...

 po pierwzse - zle sie wyraziles  :Wink: 

po drugie - jest tam info jednego developera, ze nie ma na to ochoty. przeciez moze sie znalezc inny? jaki w tym widzisz problem?

poza tym - moj angielski zapewne kuleje, ale - w bug report'ie nie ma zadnej wzmianki, ze nie mozna tego pakietu utrzymywac (edit : w oficjalnym drzewku... ok. pora spac  :Wink:  :end). nie ma sensu dodawac do portage pakietu zrodlowego - bo kylix jest platnym kompilatorem i raczej nikt z tego nie skorzysta... ale czemu nie dodawac binarki? nie ma tam wzmianki, ze to nie ma sensu. jesli jest i ja przeoczylem - wskaz prosze.

PS. Probowal sie ktos kontaktowac z developerem tuxcmd? Moze ktos cos powiedziec o kontaktach z nim?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> po pierwzse - zle sie wyraziles 
> 
> po drugie - jest tam info jednego developera, ze nie ma na to ochoty. przeciez moze sie znalezc inny? jaki w tym widzisz problem?
> 
> poza tym - moj angielski zapewne kuleje, ale - w bug report'ie nie ma zadnej wzmianki, ze nie mozna tego pakietu utrzymywac (edit : w oficjalnym drzewku... ok. pora spac  :end). nie ma sensu dodawac do portage pakietu zrodlowego - bo kylix jest platnym kompilatorem i raczej nikt z tego nie skorzysta... ale czemu nie dodawac binarki? nie ma tam wzmianki, ze to nie ma sensu. jesli jest i ja przeoczylem - wskaz prosze.
> ...

 

No tak racja, tyle ze jak do tej pory nie znalazla sie osoba wyrazajaca checi do utrzymywania tego pakietu w oficjalnym drzewie - stad moj brak wiary ze doczekamy sie ebuilda w Portage, choc jak dla mnie binarka by wystarczyla  :Wink: 

Jest forum tego projektu na sourceforge.net link ale jak wszedzie odn Tuxcmd - pytania bez odpowiedzi...  :Smile: 

I tez prosze o informacje o tym czy projekt bedzie rozwijany - gdyby komus udalo sie je uzyskac.

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> nie ma sensu dodawac do portage pakietu zrodlowego - bo kylix jest platnym kompilatorem i raczej nikt z tego nie skorzysta...

 

"Ekhmmm ekhhmmm bezedura kolego"

Istnieje kilka wersji Kyliksa m.in. Kylix Open Edition do bezpłatnego użytku pod warunkiem wypuszczania programów na licencji GPL. A że pozostałe wersje są płatne to inna sprawa. 

Nie wiem tylko czy tworzenie ebuilda do źródłowego kodu ma sens w takiej aplikacji. Kylix jest dość specyficzny jeśli chodzi o wymagania. Kiedy miałem z nim do czynienia to wymagał ode mnie ustawienia kilku zmiennych(m.in. wersji kernela chyba) i glibca kompilowanego bez nptl bo inaczej się nie uruchamiał. Z tego powodu gra okazuje się nie warta świeczki.

----------

